# Motorhome Show-April-Shepton Mallet



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

I have just noticed that the show at Shepton Mallet in April has only got 4 attendees and 2 of those are the marshals.  8O :? 

Is nobody else going to join Dennis and Clive at Shepton??

Full show details are on the Stone Leisure website:

http://www.stoneleisure.com/april-the-bath-west-showground-somerset/

Advance booking to get the £2 club discount closes on *6th April 2012* so come on get your names down on the MHF list:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=347

You could then go to the follow-on rally at Warren Farm, Brean Sands, and spend a week by the sea, it's only about half an hour away. Full details here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=341


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Just put my name down - thought I had!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pollydoodle said:


> Just put my name down - thought I had!


Well done Shelia 

We really could do with a few more joining Dennis & Clive at Shepton I though January was bad for numbers :roll: but 5 only on the rally listy for April!!! and 2 of them the marshal's :roll: so come on folks get adding your names to the rally listy and give Dennis & Clive summit to do PLEASE

Jacquie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Is it something Denis or I have said? we are not that bad and I do like going to this show, the evening entertainment is always good... so please come along and join us


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh come on folks lets be having a few more of you attending this show, Dennis and Clive don't want to be sitting around with nothing to do now do they. We have a nice hard standing pitch at Shepton so no chance of sinking if its wet.



Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Sod orff!! I shall be in Spain warming me bum in in the sun!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

I've seen it ,it'ill take more than the spanish sun to warm his bum up!!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Aha! So you're the secret shower block limbo dancer! :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh go play in the sun Spacy and I hope you burn your bum summit rotten and can't sit down for a very long time :lol: 


Still plenty of room for The Motorhome Show at Shepton in April folks you never know we might even have sun there it has been know to appear  




Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> Oh go play in the sun Spacy and I hope you burn your bum summit rotten and can't sit down for a very long time :lol:
> 
> Still plenty of room for The Motorhome Show at Shepton in April folks you never know we might even have sun there it has been know to appear
> 
> Jacquie


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Gave your thread a bit of a bump didn't I?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh come on folks lets be having a few more of you heading to Shepton in April *PLEASE*

Jacquie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

any more interested in comeing to Shepton?


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

A total of 7 now attending shepton, two of them are marshals, so need a good few more to support us , some lets be avin you.

Dennis( one of the two)


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Folks

Stone Leisure have now put up the exhibitor list for the April show:

http://www.stoneleisure.com/april-2012-exhibitor-list-detailed/

So if you want anything fitted it may be quieter to get it done there than wait for Peterborough. I'm sure if you contact the relevant exhibitor you would be able to arrange something.

A few more names on the list would be good though:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=347

Just add yourself to the list, then follow the "How to Book" instructions.


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

*April Show*

Might help if the site showed what dates in April?????


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: April Show*



janet1 said:


> Might help if the site showed what dates in April?????


Hi Janet

The site does show what dates in April, It gives the dates of all their shows. Just scroll down the page on this link (the other one I gave was just for the exhibitor list):

http://www.stoneleisure.com/camper-booking/

Dates are also on the MHF link:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=347


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Lots of vans (and people !!! ) probably still in hibernation and waiting for a bit of sunshine before booking,we`ve booked for our 1st ever rally at Easter in Cornwall and then might book Shepton but its only a week before our France trip so have check the funds.


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Peterborough Show*

Hello,

I have just purchased my tickets for the show can my name be added to the list please?

many thanks


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Peterborough Show*



clayton9 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just purchased my tickets for the show can my name be added to the list please?
> 
> many thanks


Hi clayton9

You can add yourself to the rally list HERE please, just click on the bit at the bottom and put your details in.

I take it you mean Shepton Show clayton9?

Jacquie


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi.

Sorry my mistake it is for the peterbourgh show that I have booked for.

Could you ad me to that list and not shepton malot.

Regards Clayton9


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

clayton9 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Sorry my mistake it is for the peterbourgh show that I have booked for.
> 
> ...


Ok clayton9 ive added you on to the Peterborough list now

Jacquie


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks jacqie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still plenty of room at Shepton folks if a few more of you would like to join Clive & Dennis there





Jacquie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

any more interested in comeing to Shepton?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

We really could do with a few more of you joining us at Shepton please pretty please.

Youve now got me helping Clive as Dennis can not make it and I do like to have a few folks to chat to when wondering around with the terrorists abd the terrorists like to have some doggy pals to yap at :roll: so if a few more of you could come it would be great




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more coming t0o Shepton :?: :?: :?: 




Jacquie


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Go on then. Arm duly twisted.

Permission now granted from SWMBO so will do Shepton, then keep on going to Peterborough. Why not?

Paul


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Paul look forward to seeing you there  


Any more coming :?: :?: :?: 



Jacquie


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Call in on our way up to Devizes for weekend, but will be in day car park, if you are in same place, and I have time, will stop to say hello

Carol


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still time to book for Shepton folks booking closes on 6th April




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only a few days left now in which to book to camp with us at Shepton
Still some unconfirmed on the rally list


bermbasher
Pollydoodle (I know why)

We have plenty of room on our pitch and you won't sink if its wet either  so come on lets be having a few more of you join us there please.


Jacquie


----------



## wunnell (May 20, 2011)

much as we'd love to join you, we don't have several hundred pounds to waste on fuel at the moment 

it's a 200 mile round trip from Leamington Spa to Shepton Mallet - half a tank of fuel for LadyJ.

for us it's 1,200 miles ...


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Am i correct in thinking there are traders there selling things for motorhomes, if so; i'd love to go and would do, the problem is i'm off work the week before and have to be back at work on the 11th  

don't suppose you could bring it forward a week could you? :roll: 

Lee

p.s. I'll arrange my holidays better next year


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

wunnell said:


> much as we'd love to join you, we don't have several hundred pounds to waste on fuel at the moment
> 
> it's a 200 mile round trip from Leamington Spa to Shepton Mallet - half a tank of fuel for LadyJ.
> 
> for us it's 1,200 miles ...


Hi wunnell

1200 miles is nothing I do trebble that just doing rallys for MHF :roll:but I must agree it is getting a tad expensive 

Hi lgbzone

Sorry I can't get Stone to alter the dates :roll: so get yourself better organised for next year

Booking for Shepton closes on the*6th April* so if any more of you are coming be quick adding yourselves to the rally list and booking with Stone Leisure.

We look forward to seeing a few more of you there

Shepton Sow Rally List

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

ANY MORE COMING TO SHEPTON ??????????




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

PLEASE 8) 




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only 2 days left in which to book for Shepton folks




Jacquie


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie!

Me Beryl and Merlin will be at Shepton Thursday. If we are on grass, if possible, will you please site us near the road to make it easier for Beryl's wheelchair.
I've just booked with Stone Leisure so can be confirmed!

See you there, regards to John


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

RobMD said:


> Hi Jacquie!
> 
> Me Beryl and Merlin will be at Shepton Thursday. If we are on grass, if possible, will you please site us near the road to make it easier for Beryl's wheelchair.
> I've just booked with Stone Leisure so can be confirmed!
> ...


Hi Rob

Glad to see you & Beryl are joining us at Shepton  we have hard standing pitch there so no problem with wheel chair look forward to seeing you both there 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Booking is now closed for Shepton but you can still come and pay on the gate and if we have enough room you can park up with us.

If you need to contact me my mobile number is* 0753 863 6122*

Weather forecast is sunshine and showers for the weekend let hope we get more of the sun

Look forward to seeing all 7 of you that have booked soon

Jacquie


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well I will be there Jac 

Still got to wash the van, check oil etc, charge camera, charge phone, load up the van with Outdoorbits stock !!!!

Jennie will also be on the stand with me helping out for the first time so please come say Hi to us we are at Stand No. .B32/B33

I am heading up tmrw at lunchtime so should be there setting up at 2pm+ once done i will head over to MHF section for a well deserved cuppa with Jac 

Looking forward to some nice weather, time out of the office, Sales (of course) and some face to face chat with MHF members


----------



## silkcut1105 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Shepton Rally*

hi everyone who attended shepton rally this weekend.would like to say a big thank you to jackie for curry night, went down well.ha ha..and also to rob for breaking into my van to get my keys how the hell he got into that little hole god knows ,but a big thank you .and for our first rally of the year it was good weekend but i missed dianne.i know she loves rugby .thanks again ..

Mod note

Moved to original Shepton thread


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Stuart

well for a small rally a lot went on lol

The speed and agility displayed by Rob in doing his cat burglar bit had to be seen to be appreciated, it also made you think about how insecure vans really are !!!


There were considerable sights to behold (a cage on wheels containing 3 Bichon Frise dogs and another fluffed up and adorned with pink ribbons which was wheeled past our stand a few times !)
A women walked past my stand who stood a good "robust" 6ft 5" with a lovely dress on, high heels and more stubble than I had on "her" adams apple !!!!

Archie (One of LadyJs 'terrorists' was taking a certain manly interest in silkcut1105s dog)

For a show that I had misgivings about going to on a business level, especially when i saw the low attendances of on site campers, business was fairly brisk so worthwhile for Outdoorbits 

We had a nice "Social" gathering on the Saturday albeit a cold one, with a localised Shepton downpour for hours afterwards

I for one really enjoyed my first full show of the season, ably assisted by Jeanette (aka jennie) who after listening to me warble on to customers and some training was quickly chatting away to potential customers as if she had been working with Fiamma products / satellite systems / solar panels etc for years !!!

All I can say is roll on Peterborough !


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

It was good to be at an MHF Rally again - it seems a long time since Malvern!

Thanks to Jacquie & John for keeping us all in order - even if there weren't many of us.

Beryl enjoyed herself, and we managed pretty well, except that I ran short of gas on Sunday (I should have filled up on the way to Shepton) as the heating was on more than envisaged.


----------

